# WW2 Lee enfield



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lee enfield was my late father in laws, I think all original, matching serial numbers Model No4MK1 Made by ROF Maltby in England in 1944 Good condition, few dings on the wood, 303 cal. $400.00


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, I wish I could justify that right now....I used to own a 1917 Enfield Mk III, even at nearly a century old it had one of the smoothest bolts I've ever run.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet, Ive got the .303 Enfield MK5 jungle carbine. Love that gun!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wish I could afford this one.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually nice old rifles. Many saw tons of use and the repeated use of steel cleaning rods have left them with not nice so nice barrels. Yours seems to have been manufactured in Fazakerley, Liverpool UK.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Actually nice old rifles. Many saw tons of use and the repeated use of steel cleaning rods have left them with not nice so nice barrels. Yours seems to have been manufactured in Fazakerley, Liverpool UK.


With it being made at the end of the war it probably has a better bore than most. Often times on these old warhorses all that needs to be done to tighten up the group is a simple 3/4" counterbore and they're like new. My 42 mosin is counterbored and a very good shooter.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

$400.00


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Tempting, I have a few boxes of .303 British ammo that I don't know what to do with.


----------

